# Any mobile networks that don't censor the internet?



## 89 Til Infinity (May 7, 2013)

Seeing as o2 have decided they want to play the moral police of the internet and have deemed that if you want to view any sites that they consider inappropriate (unless of course you're over the age of 18) you have to hand over your driving licence number, I'm on the lookout for a more reasonable network that I can hand my money over to

Giffgaff seems to be just as shit with this matter so they can fuck off as well. Do any of the others not require this info?


----------



## Santino (May 7, 2013)

Use Opera Mini as a browser.


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2013)

i'm on orange, and have never been blocked from accessing any website. i've never used my phone for viewing porn though, admittedly...


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (May 7, 2013)

killer b said:


> i'm on orange, and have never been blocked from accessing any website. i've never used my phone for viewing porn though, admittedly...


 
Ha i wish it was porn at least then I'd have some sort of understanding but they seem to be filtering anything they consider adult in nature


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (May 7, 2013)

Santino said:


> Use Opera Mini as a browser.


 
Cheers Santino  that will do for the mean time


----------



## laptop (May 7, 2013)

89 Til Infinity said:


> if you want to view any sites that they consider inappropriate... you have to hand over your driving licence number


 
What about wankers who don't drive?


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (May 7, 2013)

laptop said:


> What about wankers who don't drive?


 
DVLA must be inundated with people applying for a licence to wank


----------



## sim667 (May 10, 2013)

Im on three and they blocked it, but I didnt have to show my driving license to get it unblocked. Just rang them up.


----------



## joustmaster (May 10, 2013)

Santino said:


> Use Opera Mini as a browser.


how does this help?


----------



## Fez909 (May 10, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> how does this help?


 
I think it's because you request the site from Opera, they go and get it for you, do some fancy stuff to make the file size smaller, and therefore faster, and then they send it to you.

So BT or whoever can't censor you because they only know you're getting stuff from Opera; not _what_ you are getting.


----------



## joustmaster (May 10, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I think it's because you request the site from Opera, they go and get it for you, do some fancy stuff to make the file size smaller, and therefore faster, and then they send it to you.
> 
> So BT or whoever can't censor you because they only know you're getting stuff from Opera; not _what_ you are getting.


Really? It works as a proxy? 
Interesting...


----------



## Fez909 (May 10, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Really? It works as a proxy?
> Interesting...


 
Apparently, but I don't see how they can handle the amount of traffic they get without it costing a fortune and being dead slow.

Or maybe they just don't get a lot of traffic. Or maybe I'm wrong on how it works


----------



## joustmaster (May 10, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Apparently, but I don't see how they can handle the amount of traffic they get without it costing a fortune and being dead slow.
> 
> Or maybe they just don't get a lot of traffic. Or maybe I'm wrong on how it works


If I was a better man, I would install it and test it out..
But in reality, I am going to sit here clicking "new posts", eating a scotchegg.


----------



## kittyP (May 10, 2013)

T-mobile doesn't ask for your driving licence, just you to pay to get it unblocked 
It's ok using home wireless though.


----------



## Fez909 (May 10, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> If I was a better man, I would install it and test it out..
> But in reality, I am going to sit here clicking "new posts", eating a scotchegg.


 
Just to show you up  , I've just installed it. And the Pirate Bay works! So, yep, proxy/anti-censorship tool!

Also, there's a simulator on the website which you can use from your desktop, but I haven't figured out how to download torrents on it yet.


----------



## The Octagon (May 10, 2013)

I'm on Orange and never had a problem (and yes, I can admit to it being porn on occasion)


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 10, 2013)

I'm on Orange and rang them up about 5 years ago and it's been fine ever since. I actually think it might've been this site that Iwas trying to access and it was banned because of drugs or something.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 12, 2013)

Vodafone have (or had) aggressive filters on their mobile network. I got mine lifted years ago by turning up at a store, armed only with a raised eyebrow, and a "haha, I'm not wanting to look at porn on my Nokia 3330 honestly" face.


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 12, 2013)

They've got even more filters, now. I pay for a Novafile file locker subscription (I dld books and magazines) by phonecall every month, since I can't use Paypal anymore, since mr porn baron USA stopped it being possible.
Went to pay yesterday to find that Vodafone had blocked the number. It took a phonecall to them to find out that 0906 numbers are blocked as they are (usually I guess) sex chatline numbers.
The operator explained it was incase a child got hold of my phone and dialled one of these chatlines.
I couldnt be arsed to argue that, I a 43 year old woman Is not a user of porn chatlines.  then he says, what are you doing at the weekend, anything nice. I told him I was taking my mother to Whitby.


----------



## grit (May 12, 2013)

giffgaff dont


----------



## joevsimp (May 12, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Apparently, but I don't see how they can handle the amount of traffic they get without it costing a fortune and being dead slow.
> 
> Or maybe they just don't get a lot of traffic. Or maybe I'm wrong on how it works


 

I think you have to go into settings and enable turbo mode for that to happen

alternatively, you can use Orbot, which is a Tor client for Android, encrypts everything but can slow you down noticeably,


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2013)

kittyP said:


> T-mobile doesn't ask for your driving licence, just you to pay to get it unblocked
> It's ok using home wireless though.


 
I didn't, but had to provide a credit card number.

Virgin I could just turn it of on their webpage.


----------



## Fez909 (May 12, 2013)

joevsimp said:


> I think you have to go into settings and enable turbo mode for that to happen
> 
> alternatively, you can use Orbot, which is a Tor client for Android, encrypts everything but can slow you down noticeably,


 
Turbo mode must be enabled by default as The Pirate Bay just worked for me? I'm on Virgin Media at home who block the site usually.

Also, couldn't imagine Tor for normal browsing


----------



## Chz (May 12, 2013)

kittyP said:


> T-mobile doesn't ask for your driving licence, just you to pay to get it unblocked
> It's ok using home wireless though.


Er, no? You have to enter a valid CC number, but they don't charge it.


----------



## joevsimp (May 12, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Turbo mode must be enabled by default as The Pirate Bay just worked for me? I'm on Virgin Media at home who block the site usually.
> 
> Also, couldn't imagine Tor for normal browsing


 
it does fuck up some things, con't use google anything on my tablet with it beccause it says my ip adress is suspicious


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Im on three and they blocked it, but I didnt have to show my driving license to get it unblocked. Just rang them up.


 
^ this i gave them a call and it was sorted.  i suspect if you have credit checked a phone, you are probs over 18


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2013)

grit said:


> giffgaff dont


yeah they do


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 12, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Vodafone have (or had) aggressive filters on their mobile network. I got mine lifted years ago by turning up at a store, armed only with a raised eyebrow, and a "haha, I'm not wanting to look at porn on my Nokia 3330 honestly" face.


One of our clients was Playboy Enterprises, it was a fucker because Vodafone blocked me from accessing their intranet, which I needed to do for work. So I had a marvellous excuse. The chatline thing must be in the last month, though.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2013)

There are free proxy browsers in the Android Play store. I don't know if they are any good though.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2013)

iwishiwas said:


> Please reply if you thinks of anything . Even Paid browser apps.


Just put 'Proxy' into the search bar of the Google Play store. I counted seven choices last time I looked. One of them Proxymob is the Android version of Tor.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 15, 2013)

iwishiwas said:


> Please reply if you thinks of anything . Even Paid browser apps.


 
Use a VPN...I think android supports this.


----------

